# Uber select approved vehicle list changed one month in.



## 3MATX

I drove for uber in Austin. Since they over saturated the uber x driver market I made the financial leap and traded in for a car on the approved list for uber select cars. After the vehicle was inspected and the uber lady said, "wow that's a clean luxury SUV". Now less than a month later I wake up to find that uber now only accepts my 2009 Lexus rx350 as an uber x car.... This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm done, I quit. **** you uber.


----------



## cybertec69

How does the anal probe feel without the lube.


----------



## 3MATX

Yeah, nothing I can do except quit. Which is exactly what I did. I may use my spare time during the job hunt to strike. Anyone in Austin want to join me?


----------



## cybertec69

Striking will do nothing, if you are new to this, the Taxi industry is a ME industry, striking will not help unless ALL uber drivers do it, and that will not happen in your or my lifetime. It works with the Yellow cabs because they are united as a Union.


----------



## 3MATX

Right, I know it won't make any difference in the long run. But maybe it would put questions into the minds of would be drivers.


----------



## cybertec69

3MATX said:


> Right, I know it won't make any difference in the long run. But maybe it would put questions into the minds of would be drivers.


Not in a million years, have you seen the new influx of Uber drivers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

3MATX said:


> I drove for uber in Austin. Since they over saturated the uber x driver market I made the financial leap and traded in for a car on the approved list for uber select cars. After the vehicle was inspected and the uber lady said, "wow that's a clean luxury SUV". Now less than a month later I wake up to find that uber now only accepts my 2009 Lexus rx350 as an uber x car.... This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm done, I quit. **** you uber.


Bummer! The changing car list is yet another risk of Ubering. It does not get quite the attention that the ratings/deactivation risk and the rate drops get, but it is a big risk.


----------



## cybertec69

This is what has happened here in nyc. Anywhere you place the pin it's a cluster****.


----------



## 3MATX

How does that apply to this threads topic?


----------



## cybertec69

3MATX said:


> How does that apply to this threads topic?


Just letting you know that striking with Uber is not an option, use that energy of anger and put it to good use.


----------



## S0n1a

UBER OFF Valentine's day 7pm- 9pm


----------



## 3MATX

Ok fair enough. I'll turn on my app while applying for jobs. Every passenger I get will hear an earful of how uber is treating its "partners". I will talk about the lack of insurance, shady business practices, rate cuts, and how the rating system is designed to statistically eliminate drivers after a year. I may even print up handouts to give to everyone asking for tips and recommending lyft or yellow cab.


----------



## UberHammer

cybertec69 said:


> This is what has happened here in nyc. Anywhere you place the pin it's a cluster****.


Pretty sure they want a cluster**** on every block. They'd never lose a request due to wait time.

And they know the unemployed have nothing better to do than sit in these cluster****s and wait.


----------



## tj06civiclx

There are rarely cars available where I am. Less and less cars every rate drop.


----------



## LookyLou

3MATX said:


> I drove for uber in Austin. Since they over saturated the uber x driver market I made the financial leap and traded in for a car on the approved list for uber select cars. After the vehicle was inspected and the uber lady said, "wow that's a clean luxury SUV". Now less than a month later I wake up to find that uber now only accepts my 2009 Lexus rx350 as an uber x car.... This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm done, I quit. **** you uber.


That really sucks. Had you been driving on Select and then they took it back? That would have been my choice for vehicle too (2008-2010) if they brought Plus/Select to the Seattle market. I would be looking for someones throat to get a hold of at this point if I were you.


----------



## BlkGeep

Sucks what happened but ultimately don't see any Lexus as luxury. It's a Murano basically. I know this came up with a Grand Cherokee Limited, wasn't accepted either, and that's far more luxurious. Need to stick to the basics for luxury driving. Benz or Beemer.


----------



## 3MATX

First of all I agree, I was surprised it was on the list but it was. Second, to be technical it's actually a Toyota camery underneath with a Lexus body on top (Lexus is high end Toyota whereas infinity is high end Nisan). 

But overall what I'm upset about is the list changed in less than 45 days. Uber has responded saying it will not disclose the reason as to why 2010 is the minimum model year required for Lexus now. It's another arbitrary decision they made that affects us drivers but not them in the long run.


----------



## uberwatcher

3MATX said:


> I drove for uber in Austin. Since they over saturated the uber x driver market I made the financial leap and traded in for a car on the approved list for uber select cars. After the vehicle was inspected and the uber lady said, "wow that's a clean luxury SUV". Now less than a month later I wake up to find that uber now only accepts my 2009 Lexus rx350 as an uber x car.... This is ****ing ridiculous. I'm done, I quit. **** you uber.


They are just total assholes. There is no other way to say it. They arbitrarily change things without any notice and they don't care. It's really sick.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

cybertec69 said:


> It works with the Yellow cabs because they are united as a Union.


That made me laugh, anytime the cab driver's have a "strike" there's always going to be guys who go out to work. 
Besides, if you are a lease driver and you paid a week in advance for your lease, if you strike one day you not only not make money but actually lose money on the lease you paid in advance.

There was a taxi union (Italian mafia) Who took money from you, daily lease permit. 
The "union " sided with the boss 90% of the time.

You're not a stupid person, I just know the Nyc taxi business better than you do.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

cybertec69 said:


> View attachment 3692
> View attachment 3688
> View attachment 3689
> View attachment 3690
> View attachment 3691
> This is what has happened here in nyc. Anywhere you place the pin it's a cluster****.


----------



## hanging in there

Oc_DriverX said:


> Bummer! The changing car list is yet another risk of Ubering. It does not get quite the attention that the ratings/deactivation risk and the rate drops get, but it is a big risk.


In my market (OC california) my friend got set up as an Uber Black with a 2014 Chrysler 300 so a couple months later his friend decided to follow suit. It took him some time and bucks to get set up properly with the TCP permit, commercial insurance, buying the car, all the while getting approved by Uber as a Black. Well during that time interval Uber decided to downgrade the 300 to Plus netting him $1.20/mi less and rendering his costs and time (opportunity costs) to get set up as TCP moot. Soon after that, he was stuck in Plus even if he wanted to sell the 300 and get something that still qualified for Black, since Black was then cut off in OC a short time later, as it was previously in LA county. So he got "double-F-Uber'ed". :-(


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

hanging in there said:


> In my market (OC california) my friend got set up as an Uber Black with a 2014 Chrysler 300 so a couple months later his friend decided to follow suit. It took him some time and bucks to get set up properly with the TCP permit, commercial insurance, buying the car, all the while getting approved by Uber as a Black. Well during that time interval Uber decided to downgrade the 300 to Plus netting him $1.20/mi less and rendering his costs and time (opportunity costs) to get set up as TCP moot. Soon after that, he was stuck in Plus even if he wanted to sell the 300 and get something that still qualified for Black, since Black was then cut off in OC a short time later, as it was previously in LA county. So he got "double-F-Uber'ed". :-(


Uber has more ways to screw you, why even bother ?


----------



## GDB

3MATX said:


> After the vehicle was inspected


What is this inspection you speak of? No one from Uber contacted me, inspected my vehicle or gave me advise. They just sent the app and told me to download it. My 1st post on this forum I state Lyft contacted me within minutes. All I get from Uber is inundated with text messages telling me to go drive after I've already worked a 10 hour day.


----------



## hanging in there

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That made me laugh, anytime the cab driver's have a "strike" there's always going to be guys who go out to work.
> Besides, if you are a lease driver and you paid a week in advance for your lease, if you strike one day you not only not make money but actually lose money on the lease you paid in advance.
> 
> There was a taxi union (Italian mafia) Who took money from you, daily lease permit.
> The "union " sided with the boss 90% of the time.
> 
> You're not a stupid person, I just know the Nyc taxi business better than you do.


You already know what I am about to say, this is for others on the forum... It's amazing how most people actually believe in the myth of "Big Taxi" and "Taxi Cartels" and "Taxi Unions" being spewed by the Uber spinmasters, orchestrated by Travis himself.

Most people seem to believe that "Yellow Cab" is one big international company kind of like...ummmm Uber actually is, as opposed to thousands of small local companies who just use the name "Yellow Cab" or some variation. These small companies would be loathe to try and work together as a "Cartel" even if their life depended on it, they are too busy trying to compete with each other.

And most cab drivers are independent contractors and are not even allowed by law to have any actual Union representing them in any meaningful (employer/employee) way, Las Vegas being an exception. From what I hear Vegas drivers don't get much representation anyway, it's mostly a union money grab.

Taxi "strikes" are usually a waste of time and ultimately an embarrassment, especially due to rampant wildcatting. Actually taxi "strikes" turned out to be the best advertising Uber could buy...and it was free. Uber driver efforts will, IMO, only turn out to have the same result. Nobody wants to hear the ugly truth if it doesn't directly affect them. Nobody.


----------

